# Mini Lop Color



## country herd (Jul 16, 2014)

Would you say this color is orange or fawn according to mini lop standards? White underside and brown eyes.


----------



## wooliewabbits (Jul 16, 2014)

My guess is fawn, but whatever it is, that bunny's cute!!


----------



## country herd (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks!  That's what I was leaning towards


----------



## country herd (Jul 17, 2014)

And would you say this is opal? It doesn't have tan behind the ears but... the 2nd one IS opal, so you can see the difference.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 17, 2014)

Is fawn visible anywhere in the coat (when you blow into the coat, is the middle ring fawn)? If there's any Chinchilla in the background, it could be a dilute Chin, which I believe is called a Blue Chinchilla in Mini Lops.


----------



## Clarabelle (Nov 12, 2014)

Those look like my holland lops! I just call mine orange and lilac/blue/grey


----------



## country herd (Nov 23, 2014)

I used to have a Holland lop buck and he was a lot like my mini lops but he had a broader forehead and might have been a little smaller. I really like Holland lops though!


----------

